# Show off your Quantums



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

looked and couldnt find a thread of pictures......show us your quantums. im picking up a 1984 Quantum Wagon tomorrow and am looking for some inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my 100% original norwegian "quantum"
Vw Passat Gt syncro


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

In the process of resto/drivetrain swap, but this is how she looked whe n I got her:
82 Quantum Coupe 1.7L gas








My latest find:
1984 Quantum Turbodiesel Wagon
As she sits now:








And my first VW ever, another 84 Quantum Turbodiesel Wagon, now scrapped.








Notice the blingin' RAs








And during an ice storm:


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (GBR_GLI)*

Mine, though I don't see it much, spent most of it's time sitting at the shop... it's there now covered in snow and ice. Hopefully I'll get to drive it before the end of the year.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (GBR_GLI)*

5








1








1


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

damn that roof box is LARGE


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_5









showoff !


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (strictlyA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strictlyA2* »_
showoff !
















Please correct your profile.....please.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (GBR_GLI)*

She loves the snow


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_She loves the snow









I spy vintage D oval in your Cargo window. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_She loves the snow









Love your car!! Wish mine looked that good.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_She loves the snow


With 17"?
Mine is horrible in the snow with the 15" summer tires. On when the Toyo Observe G02 snows yesterday!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_She loves the snow









I have that same chin spoiler. How much did it cost you?


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (Longitudinal)*

the wheels are classic 16 inch TSWs with all season tires. still grip great. 
the spoiler is a vestatec spoiler from Germany. i got it a year ago from http://www.classicgarage.com. i think, with shipping, it was under 150. 
after my purchase they said they had 2 left.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*

^^^^^^^
Purdy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_the spoiler is a vestatec spoiler from Germany. i got it a year ago from http://www.classicgarage.com. i think, with shipping, it was under 150. 
after my purchase they said they had 2 left.


Thanks for the information. Cool site, and some of their prices are great!


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (thedubwhisperer)*

thedubwhisperer = vag mechanic.... Your Q sounds badass too ! AWD snow plow ftw.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (LynchedGTI)*

any slammed ones???


----------



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DevilDuck* »_my 100% original norwegian "quantum"


Us europeans should come up with something better than QSW since we dont have Quantums.
How about PSV?







Passat Syncro Variant.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (D.E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.E* »_
How about PSV?







Passat Syncro Variant.

Or 32b-299.











_Modified by SauerKraut at 10:33 AM 12-27-2008_


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

I love that QSW. Are your mud flaps aftermarket or NOS? Do you know where I can get some? 
What kind of lights you are those on your bumper? 
Way cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*

I have no idea what those mudflaps are, but they're plastic, and pretty stiff. I'm sure they're just some generic POS. 
Lights are Hella 500s, wired with an ignition-isolated circuit. Great auxiliary lighting for rescuing Allroads and Silverados.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

Quanta are sweet. Mine:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This was taken at this year's OSCR, or Odd School Class Reunion in Columbus, OH.
Link to pics:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4069481


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_In the process of resto/drivetrain swap, but this is how she looked whe n I got her:
82 Quantum Coupe 1.7L gas









Still have that Fox?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

No, unfortunately. Loved that car and will get another sometime...maybe a 16V swap into a new one. That particular Fox has been wrecked a couple times, entered as the biggest beater at a show less than a year after I sold it, overheated from driving with no fan, hydrolocked from driving into standing water with a swiss cheese airbox (newer engine now), and painted harlequin since I sold her to a guy a few towns over for $1500.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*ok. here we go*

here is my '87


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: ok. here we go (frissen2000)*

Much love for that trailer hitch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BetterThanThis (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ok. here we go (JohnBarleyCorn)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: ok. here we go (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_here is my '87











Engine bay shots?
The car is in great shape.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ok. here we go (DubbinChris)*


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

53, Rare colour and Santana lights to boot!
LFoD!


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_I have no idea what those mudflaps are, but they're plastic, and pretty stiff. I'm sure they're just some generic POS. 
Lights are Hella 500s, wired with an ignition-isolated circuit. Great auxiliary lighting for rescuing Allroads and Silverados. 










I know this car, it is diffinately a sick ass wagon. I was all smiles when I saw that out in the parking lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_53, Rare colour and Santana lights to boot!
LFoD!

thought you'd like that the car is from Steamboat and the bike is from Crested Butte


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_I have no idea what those mudflaps are, but they're plastic, and pretty stiff. I'm sure they're just some generic POS. 
Lights are Hella 500s, wired with an ignition-isolated circuit. Great auxiliary lighting for rescuing Allroads and Silverados. 










Nice car - I have the same lights going onto my bumper. I have already got the brackets attached for them, just have to get the bumper back on (TB change slowing down progress).
Looks like you have some extra ground clearance? Might I ask your secret?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (53Bicycles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53Bicycles* »_
thought you'd like that the car is from Steamboat and the bike is from Crested Butte

You have a Willits?


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_You have a Willits? 

hehe..naaah just mean I bought the bike when living there.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (GBR_GLI)*


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (eurowner)*

I love whoring pictures!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (VW Nevada)*

Am I the only one with a sedan???


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (Gloktimus Prime)*


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (MF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MF* »_










That's it, I'm moving to Finland!


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I LOVE that fast back sedan. A++++


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOFlbKWWHEw
I wish I could lower it about an inch or two... but that's against the rules


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_I LOVE that fast back sedan. A++++

I am NOT trying to be a tool here, just urging you to be clear:
"Fastback" and "sedan" are mutually exclusive terms, as a "sedan" necessarily has a trunk and a "fastback" necessarily has a lifting rear panel that includes the rear window. Further, "sedan" and "four door" are not interchangeable terms, neither are "coupe" and "two door." 
"Sedan" and "coupe" designations are assigned willy-nilly on the internet, but they have specific meanings based on cargo space and rear seating capacity. There are PLENTY of two-door sedans, such as the Jetta and Fox, and a few examples of four-door coupes, such as the Rx-8. 
ALL of our Volkswagens are sedans, convertibles, hatchbacks, fastbacks or wagons. There are no true coupes currently in production or in the past in the VW lineup.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (Longitudinal)*

Not that wikipedia is necessarily the definitive word on anything, but there's some good info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupe
I call my 82 a Coupe because that is its official designation from VWoA. I have always called a 2-door car a coupe, and only use the hatchback designation on a vehicle with a near vertical rear hatch, but that's an arbitrary assignation I came up with growing up in the era of Ford escorts and VW Rabbits. A fastback could be a 2 or 4 door with a sloping rear 'hatch'. So I guess if I were to decide on a name for my 82, I would call it a Coupe Fastback or Fastback Coupe. I always referred to my 2-door Fox as a coupe also. Honestly, as long as we all know what we're talking about, I could give two sheets.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've always called my 2-door Dasher a "Coupe" even though I know technically its a "Sedan" because it has a B pillar


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (trutribunal2g)*

Here is my old Turbo Syncro. I built it about five/six years years ago. Sold it about four years ago. I do miss it, It was very fun to drive with the 10v turbo motor. 
Suspension wise I used rebuilt Rabbit Bilstein shocks(I had them revalved) with ground control coil over perches and 275lb springs in back. Front end was H&R Audi 90 lowering springs and bilsteins.








Motor shot


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (ChadSCI)*

OMG thats so sexy....
I all of sudden what a turbo for mine


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Quanta are sweet. Mine:








This was taken at this year's OSCR, or Odd School Class Reunion in Columbus, OH.
Link to pics:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4069481

How did you make the 924 rims fit?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco75* »_
How did you make the 924 rims fit?

Piece of cake. 
Front: convert to 10.1" rotors and use 4KQ/CGT/80Q/90Q front rotors. Install new bearings and replace original 4*100 hubs with 4*108 from CGT/4KQ.
Rear: replace original drums with CGT units, along with new bearings, which are the same for both bolt patterns, drum and disc, all the way back to the earliest Dashers and Audi Foxes. Replace any worn brake parts as necessary. Either Quantum or CGT will do, as it is all the same under the drums.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Thanks! I wish I had asked the question before I sold my set of 924 rims for $50.00!!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco75)*

Here's the teaser pics and the link to the album. She's dirty and been sitting a while and the ATS Cups (the wide no longer made versions are staying with the PO...I tried to get him to sell them to me...). She's a gem and will be my daily. 








































http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v78/canavin/QSW/


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (GBR_GLI)*

Here's my '85








I've since put the bumper back on.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (Row1Rich)*

I just rolled her out this morning for a wash, been driving the Vanagon lately. 








I was rolling black wheels, recently painted them reflex silver too.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (the-vwjedi)*

That is a cool Quantum!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (scirocco75)*

........thanks bruddah.









I dig the off-road stylee of rich1row's '85. My Vanagon is the pre-runner edition, lefted suspension 2WD.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492853








Chad- Did you build that saucy blue wagon and the turbo set-up? I had to wipe my drool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My engine shot, since this is "show off your Quantums" thread.








Heres one of my son cheesin' with our first place trophy for 85-92 modified watercoolers at her first show. That was a fun day just me and him.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Show off your Quantums (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_........thanks bruddah.









I dig the off-road stylee of rich1row's '85. My Vanagon is the pre-runner edition, lefted suspension 2WD.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492853








Chad- Did you build that saucy blue wagon and the turbo set-up? I had to wipe my drool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My engine shot, since this is "show off your Quantums" thread.








Heres one of my son cheesin' with our first place trophy for 85-92 modified watercoolers at her first show. That was a fun day just me and him.

















Just read your build thread through again, inspiring!


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)




----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

any one know what bumper he ran? are they mki's? Love the look.








my bumpers are huge


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

*not mine but I thought I would share*

















I like this one alot


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

82


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

just some I found on a search


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Any have any idea on what headlight and grill swap this guy did?
































found thhis at http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/3048683/


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

here are a few new pics of mine I took this weekend


----------

